# amplificador de audio



## jpc697 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hola, necesito relaizar un amplificador de audio con transistores BJT, FET o MOSFET. que tenga como entrada una señal de audio de 50mV  peak o un microfono electret y una salida de 8 ohm hacia un parlante,
mis consultan son las siguientes:
- como se de que potencia tiene que ser el amplificador? como calculo la potencia necesario?
- tengo que necesariamente tener una etapa de preamplicacion?
Ojal puedan ayudarme.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2010)

jpc697 dijo:


> Hola, necesito relaizar un amplificador de audio con transistores BJT, FET o MOSFET. que tenga como entrada una señal de audio de 50mV  peak o un microfono electret y una salida de 8 ohm hacia un parlante,


Busca en el Foro los hay de todos tipos y potencias.


> mis consultan son las siguientes:
> - como se de que potencia tiene que ser el amplificador? como calculo la potencia necesario?


Depende de que cosa quieras hacer, sonorizar un estadio o escuchar con auriculares.


> - tengo que necesariamente tener una etapa de preamplicacion?


No es indispensable, pero si conveniente.

Te recuerdo:
*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !*


----------



## jpc697 (Jul 4, 2010)

pero es que solamente lo que necesito es un amplificador de entrada 50mV peak, y de salida un parlante de 8 ohm, lo pregunto porq*UE* al buscar amplificadores me salen de diferentes potencias. Yo creo que para amplificar una señal de 50 mV, no requiero mucha potencia, pero solo lo supongo por logica, pero como se (con las especificaciones) de cuanta potencia tiene que ser mi amplificador? como para que me amplifique lo que yo requiero?


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 4, 2010)

Cualquier amplificador que elijas, hasta el mas simple que te encuentres en el foro te va a servir. En otras palabras, elige el mas simple y barato.
Que no deberia irse este post a moderacion?


----------



## jpc697 (Jul 4, 2010)

y porq*UE* a moderacion....solo toy preguntando como calcular la potencia de un amplificador....!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2010)

jpc697 dijo:


> y porq a moderacion....solo toy preguntando como calcular la potencia de un amplificador....!!!



Busca en el Foro datos y esquemas del *LM380*


----------



## jpc697 (Jul 4, 2010)

gracias...pero el amplificador debo realiizarlo con transistores, nada de amplificadores operacionales.
Lo que no se si ese esquema que esta dentro del operacional lo puedo realizar?


----------

